# a/c qualifier



## chrisursin (Apr 6, 2011)

Established construction company is looking to branchout into a/c. We need a secondary qualifier. We may not compete, so the extra income may be welcome. We will offer a % of gross


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm planning to expand my business. Could you kindly provide more details about your current business and operating region?


----------



## chrisursin (Apr 6, 2011)

*reply*



siddle said:


> I'm planning to expand my business. Could you kindly provide more details about your current business and operating region?


email me [email protected]


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello chris .... Please reply to the mail I send a couple of days back.


----------



## chrisursin (Apr 6, 2011)

*reply*



siddle said:


> I'm planning to expand my business. Could you kindly provide more details about your current business and operating region?


email me at [email protected]


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

I already did twice. Do you have any aol or gmail ID?


----------



## chrisursin (Apr 6, 2011)

*new email*



siddle said:


> I already did twice. Do you have any aol or gmail ID?


 [email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## alongston (Feb 27, 2011)

At our company we do plumbing, hvac, sprinklers and electrical. I think it is good to branch out and network with others so that you can offer the customer more services.


----------

